
Faceted Search (2009) [pdf] - pmoriarty
http://disi.unitn.it/~bernardi/Courses/DL/faceted_search.pdf
======
pmoriarty
Can anyone recommend any open-source faceted search tools?

Bonus for:

    
    
      - being:
        - easy to install (via yum, apt-get, brew, etc)
        - accessible from the command line / shell
        - accessible as a library
        - actively developed
      - not requiring (though allowing) an external database
      - allowing search through regular expressions
      - emacs integration

~~~
jonstewart
Both ElasticSearch and Solr are services, and both are built from Apache
Lucene, a set of Java libraries providing indexed search, with facets and many
other features. Xapian is a C++ library with similar functionality, although
it doesn't seem to have the same level of popularity as Lucene.

------
graycat
Right, as can see by page 9 of the book, traditional library cataloging
techniques, e.g., the Dewey Decimal System, has a tough time knowing just
where to catalog a book, say, _History of Nineteenth Century European Military
Technology_ , that is, in history, Europe, European history, military history,
history of technology, military technology, European technology, etc.?

So, _facets_ are a generalization of the Dewey system that is supposed to
provide better options for such cataloging challenges. Okay.

In a sense Google's YouTube has a similar problem: Often, maybe usually, at
the end of playing a video clip, there is a display of related video clips.
So, if play a video of Heifetz playing the Beethoven violin concerto with von
Karajan (assuming there is such), then what to recommend next, anything by
Heifetz, Beethoven, violin, von Karajan, or any concerto, any violin concerto,
any violin music, or just something related _artistically_ , determined
however, any music from near year 1800, etc.?

Right, there needs to be a better way.

Okay, been working on that. Got some ideas and the code written. Loading some
initial data now, and intend to go live ASAP.

------
irickt
A current example of faceted search:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8834611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8834611)

------
gedrap
I was disappointed by the content... Most of it is somewhat obvious and
something I just skipped. I expected to find something valuable at least at
the end, some insights for example in the front end concerns section (e.g.
ideas for dynamic ranking, something I am currently working on). But again,
nothing really valuable.

So to put it briefly, Faceted Search for Dummies in 100 pages (which probably
could be halved without losing anything).

------
tbarbugli
I found it a bit weird that the "What Are Facets?" section does not actually
give a formal definition of what a facet is.

~~~
tbarbugli
but thanks for sharing :)

------
PaulHoule
This is good stuff -- the author was in charge of faceted search at LinkedIn.

~~~
hnriot
That's not where he learned about faceted search, but rather Endeca where he
was a developer.

